# [EVDL] ETEK Bearing...



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Take it to a good bearing shop and with a pair of calipers and a little
inspection they should have one for you. There is science to it but not
quite rocket science.


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Jean-Claude Touzin
Sent: Monday, April 16, 2012 4:05 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] ETEK Bearing...


Ref ETEK Brushed Motor 48VDC

I am trying to find a bearing for the above motor.

>From the papers that came from Briggs & Straton the number is 6605
ZZCESRI

But typing this in Google bring no result at all and nobody around here
seems to be able to locate this bearing.

Now I do not know the meaning of these letters after the numerals.

Maybe that someone here can help me find this bearing OR can suggest an
equivalent number?

Hoping for the best, JC

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.bearingsdistributors.com/6605-Inch-Deep-Groove-Ball-Bearing.html 


----- Original Message ----
From: Jean-Claude Touzin <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Mon, April 16, 2012 4:05:01 PM
Subject: [EVDL] ETEK Bearing...


Ref ETEK Brushed Motor 48VDC

I am trying to find a bearing for the above motor.

>From the papers that came from Briggs & Straton the number is 6605 ZZCESRI

But typing this in Google bring no result at all and nobody around here seems 
to be able to locate this bearing.

Now I do not know the meaning of these letters after the numerals.

Maybe that someone here can help me find this bearing OR can suggest an 
equivalent number?

Hoping for the best, JC

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The "ZZ" means a seal each side, are you sure the next is not C3, this is
common, it refers to the radial clearance. I had a look on SKF's site, could
not find even a 6605! You sure that's right too?

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Rod Hower
Sent: Tuesday, 17 April 2012 8:24 a.m.
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] ETEK Bearing...

http://www.bearingsdistributors.com/6605-Inch-Deep-Groove-Ball-Bearing.html 


----- Original Message ----
From: Jean-Claude Touzin <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Mon, April 16, 2012 4:05:01 PM
Subject: [EVDL] ETEK Bearing...


Ref ETEK Brushed Motor 48VDC

I am trying to find a bearing for the above motor.

>From the papers that came from Briggs & Straton the number is 6605
ZZCESRI

But typing this in Google bring no result at all and nobody around here
seems 
to be able to locate this bearing.

Now I do not know the meaning of these letters after the numerals.

Maybe that someone here can help me find this bearing OR can suggest an 
equivalent number?

Hoping for the best, JC

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com 
Version: 9.0.927 / Virus Database: 271.1.1/4939 - Release Date: 04/16/12
06:34:00

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

